# FLORIDA 2008 März-April



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2008)

*„The same procedure as every year“ *

Hallo,

der Countdown läuft ..... #6

Am Freitag den 21. März fliegen wir von München über Philadelphia nach Miami mit USAir für 363 € + Tax 62,50 €.

Es gibt dieses Jahr schon wieder neue Bestimmungen beim Gepäck. Vorletztes Jahr konnten wir jede Person 2 x schlappe 32 kg Marschgepäck einschleusen, in 2007 waren es nur noch 2 Koffer mit je 23 kg. In 2008 ist nur noch ein Gepäckstück mit 23 Kg frei. Weiterhin gilt, dass es kein Sport-Freigepäck gibt, dies bedeutet für die Angeln müssen wir bereits eine Zusatzgebühr entrichten.

Die erste Nacht werden wir im "Sheldon Ocean Resort" 1000 N Surf Rd Hollywood, für 60 Euro (gebucht über EXPEDIA) verbringen. Rund 20 € mehr, da es sich um das Osterwochenende handelt.

Anschließend geht es auf die Florida Keys nach Marathon zu unserer Unterkunft Kingsail Resort wie im Jahr 2007!!! 

Wie in den letzten Jahren klick mich 2007, klick mich 2006, klick mich 2005, klick mich 2004  werden wir Euch, die Tage die wir in Florida verbringen mit Bildern, Informationen und Fangberichten online (beinahe täglicher Livebericht "as soon as possible") unterhalten.

Bis denne!!!! |wavey:


----------



## ralle (14. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

dann wünsche ich euch einen schönen Urlaub !

Ein Bericht ist ja wohl Ehrensache -- wie immer.






und ein bischen Neidisch kann man da schon werden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



ralle schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich euch einen schönen Urlaub !
> 
> Ein Bericht ist ja wohl Ehrensache -- wie immer.
> 
> und ein bischen Neidisch kann man da schon werden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Vielen Dank Ralle, wir freuen uns schon riesig darauf, wenn es auch dieses Jahr jobbedingt etwas kürzer ausfällt als die letzten Jahre.


----------



## carphunter85 (14. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Darf ich mal Fragen, mit welcher Airline ihr fliegt? Arbeite selbst am Flughafen, und finde die Gepäckbestimmungen doch etwas seltsam...


----------



## Nick_A (14. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Gibt´s ja nicht...ich habe gedacht, daß ich wenigstens dieses Jahr mal unseren USA-Thread eröffnen würde....und jetzt bin ich schon wieder zu spät dran #q:c

@ Carphunter #h
Wir fliegen mit US Airways...da wurden jetzt mal schnell die Gepächbestimmungen geändert (zum Glück gelten die nicht für uns, da wir bereits vor dem 26.02. unser Ticket gekauft haben !).

--> Hier kannst Du die Details entnehmen ...(KLICK MICH).

Wirklich eine Frechtheit !:r

Ob das jetzt dann auch die anderen US-Gesellschaften oder auch Lufthanse, etc. machen ist mir derzeit unbekannt.

Vielleicht findest Du ja diesbzgl. was raus ?

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (14. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Also bei Lufthansa sind zumindest noch die "alten" Bestimmungen auf der Homepage zu finden (KLICK).

Bei Delta sehe ich derzeit auch noch die alten Regelungen.;+

Möööönsch...der Dollar ist heute sogar bei 1,5690 gewesen...aktuell bei 1,5660 ! Da hab ich mit 1,5350 die Devisen ja noch richtig teuer eingekauft


----------



## Volker2809 (14. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Ihr Glücklichen!!! Bei dem Mistwetter hier und bei dem Dollarkurs dort.... ich beneide Euch!   Aber ich freue mich schon riesig auf Euren Live-Bericht! Dann bin ich wieder gedanklich in meiner zweiten Heimat! #6  Mein Trip wird voraussichtlich im September stattfinden. Sind noch am planen. Das mit der Begrenzung beim Gepäck ist natürlich ein Alptraum. Wo soll Robert die ganzen Sachen aus dem Boaters World und den Bass Pro Shops unterbringen?? :q  

Tip für Robert: Wenn Dir die Kataloge als Nachtlektüre ausgehen sollten, dann hat Capt. Harry´s in Miami auch noch einen schönen dicken Katalog im Laden liegen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Ihr Glücklichen!!! Bei dem Mistwetter hier und bei dem Dollarkurs dort.... ich beneide Euch!   Aber ich freue mich schon riesig auf Euren Live-Bericht! Dann bin ich wieder gedanklich in meiner zweiten Heimat! #6  Mein Trip wird voraussichtlich im September stattfinden. Sind noch am planen. Das mit der Begrenzung beim Gepäck ist natürlich ein Alptraum. Wo soll Robert die ganzen Sachen aus dem Boaters World und den Bass Pro Shops unterbringen?? :q
> 
> Tip für Robert: Wenn Dir die Kataloge als Nachtlektüre ausgehen sollten, dann hat Capt. Harry´s in Miami auch noch einen schönen dicken Katalog im Laden liegen.



Hallo Volker!

Wo ist denn Capt. Harry in Miami zu finden? Und was ist bei dem empfehlenswert?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Wo soll Robert die ganzen Sachen aus dem Boaters World und den Bass Pro Shops unterbringen?? :q



Tja, dann muß er ordentlich dafür bezahlen |uhoh: Ne Spaß beiseite, aber irgendwie werde ich den Gedanken nicht los, daß man für jeden Shit ausgenommen wird wie eine Weihnachtsgans! #q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Forecast for Marathon, FL ...#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

... habe soeben unseren FREE-Internetzugang bei NETZERO eingerichtet. Hier kannst du dich, wenn keine HotSpots im jeweiligen Ort vorhanden sind, über Modem kostenlos einwählen und per Monat 10 Stunden surven. |bigeyes


----------



## Volker2809 (16. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo Volker!
> 
> Wo ist denn Capt. Harry in Miami zu finden? Und was ist bei dem empfehlenswert?


 
Der Laden ist direkt in Miami. Die Adresse findest Du auf deren Homepage: http://www.captharry.com/index.php
Die sind spezialisiert aufs Meeresangeln. Preise sind auch nicht günstiger als im Boaters World, aber die haben einen netten Katalog zum schmökern. :b |supergri


So sieht der Laden von der Straße gesehen aus:

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/8659/277ny8.jpg


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Der Laden ist direkt in Miami. Die Adresse findest Du auf deren Homepage: http://www.captharry.com/index.php
> Die sind spezialisiert aufs Meeresangeln. Preise sind auch nicht günstiger als im Boaters World, aber die haben einen netten Katalog zum schmökern. :b |supergri



Oh´mein Gott, der Laden macht auch noch um eine halbe Stunde eher auf als der BassProShop! Da weis ich doch schon wo Robert unbedingt hin will!

Von Hollywood zum lecker breakfast in Miami, dann zum Capt. Harry und anschließend nach Dania Beach zum BassPro. SUPER!!!#q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Boardies!!! #h

Gibt es denn Empfehlungen von Euch in Bezug auf ein Lokal mit super Frühstück in der Nähe von Ft. Lauderdale / Dania Beach / Hollywood?

Bisher sind wir immer ins Jerry Famous Deli nach Miami gefahren - echt prima Adresse - jedoch wir sind auch für was Neues offen!


----------



## Volker2809 (17. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Frühstückslokal kann ich leider nicht mit dienen, aber ihr solltet Euch auch den neuen Bass Pro im Dolphin Mall vornehmen. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz so groß wie der in Ft. Lauderdale, aber der im Dolphin Mall ist "Beziehungsfreundlicher", da dort auch jede Menge andere Shops drin sind. Der Dolphin Mall ist eh einer meiner liebsten Shopping-Malls in der Umgebung von Miami gewesen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Wäre eine Alternative - aber da wir unser Hotel in Hollywood haben, liegt der BassProShop in Dania Beach gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Jirko (19. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

hallo ihr beiden #h

ich wünsche euch ne menge spaß und erholt euch feinst! kommt büdde gesund und wohlbehalten wieder heime #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Jirko!

Danke dir, der erste Fisch den ich an Land ziehe, widme ich dir! VERSPROCHEN!!!#6

Wir wünschen Euch beiden schöne Osterfeiertage und laßt es Euch gutgehen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Marathon, Florida  
Ortszeit: 7:00 PM  

77.7 °F / 25.4 °C  :vik:
Heiter 
Wind: 3.0 miles/h / 4.8 km/h / 1.3 m/s from the Suedost  

Robert sagt, hoffentlich bleibt der Wind so! Letztes Jahr hatten wir ja etwas Pech damit!


----------



## Jirko (20. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

...auch von meiner schnegge liebste grüße zurück petra! feine ostern für euch beide #6 #h


----------



## Scarver74 (21. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

auch von mir noch mal einen schönen Urlaub. Genießt es und fangt richtig große Fische. Das mit dem Boot fahren sollte jetzt ja noch besser klappen . 

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

*FLORIDA is calling!*

Hallo liebe Boardies wir sind im Sonnenstaat Florida gut angekommen. Nachdem in München Temperaturen von 3 Grad herrschten, war es uns ein Leichtes, old Germany good bye zu sagen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Am Flughafen München war wie gewohnt die akribische Security-Mache am Werk, jedoch mit sehr freundlichen Angestellten und für ein Späßchen hatten sie auch noch Zeit.

Endlich im Flugzeug der US Airways – Boarding is completed – wir zwei Dicken bekommen einen Dreisitzer für uns – ich denke mir nur SUPER da kann ich später querpennen – nur ein Gedanke lässt mich nicht los - Mensch habe ich Hunger und Durst!!!

Jeder der mich kennt wird jetzt sagen, dass ist mal wieder typisch Petra ……#c
Bei 9 Stunden Flug from Munich to Philadelphia, gab es ein schwindeliges kleines Hühnerbrüstchen, Kartoffeln die sooooo klein waren, dass man sie als solche gar nicht bezeichnen dürfte und ich habe sie abgezählt 4 Scheibchen Karotten!!!

*ONE MORE PLEASE!!!!*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Was macht man, wenn der Magen noch knurrt? *SCHLAFEN *bis es den nächsten Futtergang gibt. Tja der fiel dann nach 7 Stunden Flug leider noch kleiner aus. Ein so klizzekleines Sandwich (da war die Verpackung größer) habe ich noch nie gesehen und mein Magen strahlte ins Gehirn die Signale von Mc Donalds, Burger-King und Pizza Hut!!!

In Philadelphia gelandet, komplett ausgecheckt, Emigration mit Zeigefingerabdruck und Foto für die Verbrecherkartei absolviert, Koffer + Bazooka holen und dann wieder eingecheckt für Ft. Lauderdale. Diesmal hatten sie Robert´s fishing rods nicht auf dem Koffertransporterdach vergessen! Dafür hatten sie doch tatsächlich einen anderen Joke für uns über…….:m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

In Ft. Lauderdale endlich totmüde gelandet, schnell zum Kofferband und zum Sperrgutschalter, damit wir nach 13,5 Stunden Enthaltsamkeit endlich eine smoken können. *Es kommt was kommen musste …..!!!!! * Was fehlt denn auf dem Foto????


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

*Genau, die Bazooka mit 7 Ruten, zwei davon im Wert von 380 Euro sind nicht da!!!! *Die haben es doch tatsächlich geschafft, dieses Kanonenrohr mit Inhalt nicht mit dem Flieger nach Ft. Lauderdale zu schaffen, sondern NUR nach Miami. Mensch, haben wir ein Glück – hätte ja auch im Flieger nach San Diego sein können. 
Die liebe Dame des Beschwerde-Office der USAir, sicherte Robert zu, irgendwann in der Nacht die Bazooka ins Hotel zu liefern und überreichte uns noch einen 50 Dollar Gutschein. 

Unser Auto bei National abholen und ab ins Hotel, denn nach deutscher Zeit hätten wir bereits 3:40 Uhr und ich bin nur noch hundemüde. …. Und ein bisschen durstig – Weibi wieder einmal etwas zickig braucht was zu Trinken! Robert, mein eingefleischter Schwabe zückt am Automaten der außerhalb des Hotels sein Augenmerk erhaschte, einen Dollarschein und noch einen und noch einen … Der Automat bedankt sich, schluckt die Teilchen und fährt sinnbildlich den Stinkefinger raus! Robert da steht doch drauf eine Flasche kostet nur 1,25 $ - ein Scheinchen und ein 25 Cent-Stückchen! Wechseln kann der Automat nicht, daher frisst er alles was reingeschoben wird. Im Hotel wieder angekommen, entdeckt er in unserer Etage einen Getränkeautomaten – upps da kostet die Flasche nur 1 Dollar! |bigeyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Unser Hotel ist eigentlich nicht der Rede wert ! Die Zimmer tragen Namen wie James Dean, Fred Astaire, Marilyn Monroe – alle tot – wie das Hotel auch! Das Alter des Hotels lässt sich schwer schätzen, aber Bad und Betten einwandfrei sauber und es war ja nur für eine Nacht oder sollte ich sagen für ein paar Stunden. Ortszeit 5:50 Uhr, ich wache auf und habe Hunger!
Robert noch etwas müde (er musste sich ja unbedingt das Formel 1 Qualifying im tv ansehen), aber ich habe kein Erbarmen und mein Magen schon gar nicht!
Ab nach Miami ins Jerry´s Famous Deli in der Collins Ave – two eggs scrambled, strips of bacon and two fluffy buttermilk pancakes werden anstandslos verdrückt!

Gut genährt stimme ich dem kleinen Einkaufsbummel im Bass Pro Shop zu! Um Robert beim Shopping nicht zu stören, machte ich die Gegend unsicher. Ich entdeckte bei herrlichen Sommertemperaturen einen Leguan – so fett wie ich mich nach dem reichhaltigen Frühstück fühlte.
Nach nur sensationellen 2 Stunden verlies Robert den Shop mit einem prallgefüllten Einkaufswagen (Einkauf im Wert von 418 Dollar, angeblich waren ein paar beauftragte Güter mit dabei). Der Bass Pro Shop hat diesmal nicht den roten Teppich ausgefahren sondern gleich eine Stretchlimosine für Robert platziert.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Wir beladen das Auto und als wir endlich fertig waren, ging der Wolkenbruch auch schon los! 

Iggiiiitttt …. Wo kommt das viele Wasser her? Auf dem Highway No.1 steuern wir die Keys an und hoffen innständig, dass der Regen aufhört oder wenigstens etwas weniger wird. In Homestead machen wir eine Zwischenstation bei Wallmart (wir sind tropfnaß vom Parkplatz bis zum Eingang) und kaufen aus Frust oder hatte ich wieder einmal Hunger, alles was uns in die Finger kam (die boneless sweet and spicy chickenteilchen schafften es nicht einmal bis zum Auto). 

Jetzt aber mit high speed zum Zielort Marathon!!! Denkste Püppchen – jetzt musste ich auch noch den Bass Pro Shop in Islamorada anpeilen, da mein Göttergatte unbedingt die nur da erhältlichen und einmaligen 2 Chum je 7 Pfund (die spezielle Mischung „ Double menhaden“ zum Anködern von Fischlis) kaufen musste.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Endlich angekommen, sagen wir ersteinmal „Hello, it´s nice to see you“ zu Rob und  Kim von Captain Hooks klick mich , die sich wahnsinnig über unsere Ankunft freuen und machen alles klar wegen unserem Boot, dass aufgrund der Osterfeiertage erst ab Montag verfügbar ist. 

Gegenüber ist der Anlegesteg von der „Marathon Lady“, Robert und ich beschließen kurzerhand gleich einen Morning trip (40 Dollar für 4 Stunden / Live Bait, Salt Water Fishing License and State Taxes included) für morgen zu buchen. Anscheinend sind derzeit gute Fänge auf  Red Snapper, Mutton Snapper und Yellowtail Snapper möglich und zusätzlich kam noch ein Kingfish mit 8-9 Pfund als Fang mit dem Afternoon trip-Boot gerade zurück.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

So, das Auto und die Koffer sind ausgeräumt, die Ruten bestückt und jetzt habe ich Hunger!

*„So long meine Boardies“ bis demnächst!*|wavey:


----------



## Scarver74 (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

na ja nach so einem Start kann es ja nur besser werden. Ich hoffe, die Rütchen sind bereits eingetroffen, sonst muss Robert noch mal in den Angelshop und dann reichen 400,- USD nicht :vik:.Das was bei Euch als Regen runter kommt, das schneit es hier gerade. Ich will auch ins Warme.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Volker2809 (23. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Endlich Nachrichten aus Florida #6! Das mit den Ruten war ja wieder mal der Schocker schlechthin. Zum Glück habt Ihr die noch rechtzeitig bekommen. 
Jetzt bin ich gespannt auf die Fortsetzung Eures Live-Berichts und freu mich schon auf die ersten Fang-Fotos! #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> ......Das was bei Euch als Regen runter kommt, das schneit es hier gerade. Ich will auch ins Warme.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Andi




Hallo Andi,

ach du Armer - wir haben gerade unseren ersten Sonnenbrand abbekommen - die Sonne etwas unterschätzt!#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Aufstehen um 6:50 Uhr (noch kein Problem, da der Jetlag deutsche Zeiten ins Gehirn suggeriert). Mit der ersten Tasse Kaffee auf der Terrasse, um richtig wach zu werden, ereilt uns ein Wolkenbruch der feinsten Art. Ich beschließe kurzerhand den fishing trip zu chanceln und bringe Robert (the indestructible man) zur „Marathon Lady“. 

Rods and tackle on board, alle schnibbeln wie blöd an ihren Ködern rum (cut squids, mullets, ballyhoos and fish-liver), der Regen hört auf und die Sonnenstrahlen bahnen sich ihren Weg. Endlich legen sie ab, *„tight lines“!!!*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Ich begebe mich relaxed Richtung Beach! 

Am Palmenstrand der Sombrero Bucht, bin ich die einzige Menschenseele und genieße die Stille. Ich fühle mich wie „Hemingway und das Meer“, kein Streß vom Job, einfach die Seele baumeln lassen, denke an meine lieben Eltern und Stefan (sage laut du Pflaume, du hättest hier dabei sein können!), gefühlte Temperatur auf der Haut 28 Grad und WOW was passiert da direkt vor meinen Augen, zum Greifen nahe! Eine Delphin-Familie schwimmt und springt ausgelassen vor mir herum. 

Die gesamte Stimmung lässt sich mit „*I am here at home*“ beschreiben!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Weather forecast today, cloudy sky and around about 26 Grad! 

Gerade kam hier auf CNN im tv eine Liveübertragung aus dem weißen Haus. President Georg W. Bush und seine Frau halten zuerst eine Happy Easter – Rede und betonen in dieser Rede, dass die Meere sauber gehalten werden müssen, um den reichen Fischerhalt weiterhin gewährleisten zu können. 

Anschließend findet im Garten des weißen Hauses mit ca. 4000 Leuten and kids, die alljährliche Tradition „Happy Easter Egg Roll“ statt. Auf einer weißen Linie wird mit einem Löffel ein Ei bis ins Ziel gerollt.

…. die spinnen die Amis!!! #c

Trotzdem liebe Boardies *“HAPPY EASTER!!!”*
Robert´s fishing report will follow!


----------



## Scarver74 (24. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Na das ist ja ein klasse Bericht, bitte weiter so. Das Wetter hier ist echt bescheidend und am Dienstag beginnt der Ernst des Lebens wieder. Ich warte schon auf Roberts erste Fangberichte. Habe von dem Vorfall gelesen, wo ein Rochen in ein Boot gesprungen ist und eine Frau getötet hat und das auf Euren Gewässern. War hier ne große Story. Also  immer schön zügig fahren und in Deckung gehen  .

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Andi,

heute ist es auch ziemlich frisch hier. At the moment 16 Grad and a quite a lot windy, with 20-30 mph.

Aber ab Mittag soll es wieder 27 Grad bekommen - gut für meine derzeitigen Frostbeulen!

Hier war es noch kein Thema "Rochen on board"! Wo soll das denn genau gewesen sein?

Lieben Gruss
Petra


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

|wavey:.... ich tippe nun Rob´s angesagten Text:

Leider war es nicht möglich sofort ein Boot bei unserem bevorzugten Bootsvermieter zu bekommen.

Da aus unverständlichen Gründen an Ostern alle Boote schon vermietet waren.

...... da hätte Robert doch eine Bootsreservierung machen sollen!!!!|uhoh:#d

Wir haben aber ein Boot ab Samstag!!! 21 Fuss, mit 150 PS, fully equipped with VHF Radio, GPS, Fishfinder, T-Top and Livewell. Price per week 1200 $ incl. tax.

Wir waren gestern bei SEA DOG CHARTERS und haben uns für einen OFF-SHORE-TRIP eingetragen...... hoffentlich finden sich noch 2 weitere Mitfahrer.

Wäre toll wenn es klappen würde, da im Augenblick sowohl Tunas, Sails als auch Mahi-Mahi beißwütig sind.

Aufgrund des starken Windes fahren wir jetzt nach Islamorada und versuchen für diese Woche noch einen Tarpon-Trip zu ergattern!!

So long boardies, cu!


----------



## Scarver74 (25. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Stuttgart. Hey was sind das für Meldungen. Wir wollen hören, dass ihr riesen Torpons, Haie usw. fangt und nicht das es Probleme bei der Boots-Orga gibt. Ich weiß nicht genau, wo das mit dem Rochen war, irgendwo bei Euch in Florida halt. Ich drücke die Daumen, das ihr noch Leute zum Fischen finden werdet.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Jetblack (25. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Petra, hallo Robert, ich wünsch euch einen Riesenspass in Fla. - grosse und viele Fische und vor allem eine gute und sichere Heimkehr - immerhin brauche ich den besten Harpunier der Welt ab dem 10.5. in Nordnorwegen!  

Liebe Grüsse 
Nick


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hi zusammen, #h

na, dann raff´ ich mich mal auf und schreib den Bericht vom ersten Fishing-Trip…

Petra wollte am ersten Tag doch noch nicht mit rausfahren, da das Wetter an diesem Tag viel Regen und Wind versprach (jedenfalls haben das die Nasen vom „Weather-Channel“ vorausgesagt.

Wie so oft kam es dann doch anders…kein Regen, wenig Wind und viel Sonne trafen tatsächlich ein! 

So ging es also von 08:30 Uhr bis 12:30 Uhr mit der Marathon-Lady los. Die Marathon-Lady ist ein ganz passables Party-Fishing-Boat mir Platz für bis zu ca. 35-40 Anglern…morgens waren zum Glück nur ca. 15-20 Angler an Bord.

Wir fuhren ca. 4-5Meilen südlich von Marathon ans erste Riff und angelten beim ersten Stop in ca. 40-50 ft. Wasser (= ca. 12- 17m). Bereits nach kurzer Zeit erzielte die Chum-line (Double-Menhaden-Mischung) ihre Wirkung und die ersten passablen Yellowtail-Snapper hatten ihre Freifahrt an Bord der Marathon-Lady im eisgekühlten Wasser gewonnen  

Die Crew war redlich damit beschäftigt von den fangenden Anglern die Fische abzunehmen und zu markieren. So konnte man von den Anglern oft hören „Two head“, „Three throat“, „X-tail“ was bedeutet, dass die Crew die gefangenen Fische –je nach Fänger- mit einer vorher vereinbarten Markierung versahen…also z.B. 2 Schnitte am Kopf, drei Schnitte an der Kehle oder ein X am Schwanz (des Fisches ***LACH***).


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Neben den Yellowtails wurden vor allem Grunts gefangen, es kamen aber auch ab und an kleinere Grouper bis 8 Pfund, Muränen, Trigger-Fische, unterschiedliche Korallen-Fische, Spanish-Makrele, etc. an Bord.

So ging es dann munter weiter an den nächsten Spots und alle fingen ihre Fische.

*Geangelt wurde hauptsächlich mit folgenden Ködern (wurden von der Crew gestellt):*

-	Geschnittene oder filetierte Ballyhoos … wer auf größere Fische aus war auch mit ganzen Ballyhoos
-	Mullet-Stückchen,
-	Fischleber (super Köder !!! #6)
-	In Streifen geschnittene Tintenfische
-	sehr kleinen ganzen Fischen (was auch immer das für eine Art war).

Manche brachten aber zusätzlich auch noch eigene Köder mit wie z.B. lebende kleine KöFis.


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Als der Vormittags-Trip um 12:30 Uhr zu Ende war hatten jedenfalls alle Mitfahrer ganz ordentlich gefangen und es ging ans Verteilen der Fische ( Markierungen!). Das Filetieren konnte man gegen ein geringes Entgelt auch gleich von der Crew erledigen lassen.

Da ich gleich den ganzen Tag gebucht hatte (Kosten eines Trips US$ 40…von beiden Trips US$ 60 je Nase … da ist ja klar was ein Schwabe bucht!) ging es bereits um 13:30 Uhr wieder raus. Zwischendurch machte ich aber noch kurz einen Abstecher zu unserem #1-Bootsvemieter unseres Vertauens –ääääh Vertrauens - … zu Capt. Hooks. Dieser ist von der Marathon-Lady gerademal 35m Fußweg entfernt.

 Boot ab Samstag bis Freitag nächste Woche klargemacht und ab ging es wieder raus auf´s Meer … zum Nachmittags-Trip. Bei der Rausfahrt folgte uns auch noch ein paar Minuten eine kleine Delfin-Familie … zum Glück allerdings nicht bis zum Angelplatz, da wir dann sicher nichts gefangen hätten.

Wetter war immer noch gut (zum Glück kamen ab und an ein paar wenige Wölkchen auf…da war es dann nicht ganz so heiß) und auch die Fischlein hatten auch noch Hunger :q


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Diesmal hatte unsere Chum-Line nicht nur „Kleinfisch“ angelockt, sondern in deren Schlepptau folgten auch noch einige größere Schatten (grob geschätzt bis zu 1m-Länge). Nachdem die ersten Angler mit einem dieser Fische Kontakt hatten und die Mono sofort „durchgebissen“ wurde war klar, dass es sich dabei um Fischleins mit scharfen Zähnen handeln musste. Laut der Crew waren es keine Barracudas sondern Kingsfish.

Für mich war damit klar….weg mit dem Kleinfisch-Geschirr (Penn Slammer 360 auf einer feinen Drachkovich Titane-Rute) und her mit meinem „mittleren Tackle“ (Penn Slammer 560 auf Penn Millenium Moby-Jig).

Diese Rute hatte ich bereits vorher „Großfisch-tauglich“ mit ca. 0,7m roten („bleeding“) Stahlvorfach und einem 7/0er-Haken bestückt. Also „nix wie rauf“ mit dem ganzen Ballyhoo –montiert als „Flatter-Ballyhoo“ (analog einer Flatter-Makrele präpariert)- und raus damit.

Bereits nach ca. 30sek. kam der erste Biss…leider hatte der Fisch nur den hakenlosen hinteren Teil erwischt … Mist !

Also neuen Ballyhoo drauf und wieder runter damit … wieder kurze Zeit später der nächste Rumms … Schnur etwas laufen lassen und AAAAANNNNHIIIIIIEEEEEB :q !


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Tja…der Fisch hing nun dran, aber während des Drills merkte ich, dass sich gleich zwei Schnüre meiner Angelnachbarn bei mir verfangen hatten….und bis wir diese lösen konnten hatte es der King leider geschafft, sich selbst zu befreien. Schade … das wäre mein erster King gewesen :c

Leider ging es danach sofort weiter zum nächsten Spot…aufgrund der Kings wollten die Yellowtail nicht mehr beissen 

Die größeren Fischleins waren uns leider nicht gefolgt, so wurden in den nächsten Driften leider hauptsächlich nur noch die grunzenden Grunts gefangen. Zwischendurch sahen wir auch noch direkt neben dem Boot (ca. 5m entfernt) eine riesen Schildkröte auftauchen und an der Oberfläche planschen!!!

Insgesamt war es ein „netter“ Trip … besser wie auf dem Land die Zeit verbracht zu haben ***LACH***


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Mann-oh-Mann … datt wird noch eine lange Zeit bis Samstag … hoffentlich klappt es zumindest mit dem Offshore-Trip ! Gestern haben wir diesbzgl. auch noch am Whale-Harbor (auf Islamorada) nachgefragt, da wir diesen Trip gerne –aus Kostengründen- mit 2 weiteren Personen teilen würden.

So long zusammen …. keine Angst … es werden definitiv noch ein paar feine Fischleins gefangen werden und die Fotos kommen dann auch auf schnellstem Wege hier rein :m

Viele Grüße in´s verschneite Deutschland :q … wir lassen uns jetzt erstmal von der Sonne den Bauch verbruzzeln ***GRINS***
Robert

P.S.:
Hätte ich ja beinahe vergessen … die erfolgreichste Methode zum Fang der Yellowtail-Nasen ist die Verwendung eines leichten Jigs (Haken mit 1/16-tel bis max. 1/4-tel Unze Blei) bestückt mit dem passenden Köder … und das Ganze dann an freier Leine raus und von der Strömung  gaaanz langsam nach unten abtreiben lassen. Die Verwendung eines Fluorcarbon-Vorfachs (z.B. 12lbs) bringt definitiv wesentlich mehr Bisse als eine gleich starke „normale“ Mono !!!


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Hallo Petra, hallo Robert, ich wünsch euch einen Riesenspass in Fla. - grosse und viele Fische und vor allem eine gute und sichere Heimkehr - immerhin brauche ich den besten Harpunier der Welt ab dem 10.5. in Nordnorwegen!
> 
> Liebe Grüsse
> Nick



Hallo Nick,

vielen Dank für deine Wünsche .... du alter Schmeichler |rolleyes!!!

Ja, ja ich harpunier schon wieder deine Riesen ...... diesmal mußt du aber auch einen Dicken von mir harpunieren!

Dein ergebener Smutje ***LACHSUPERGRINS***


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

.... nun die Fotos zum Tage!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

..... und noch welche!


----------



## rob (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

sauber!schöne berichte und bilder.
bin immer brav am mitlesen!
wünsch euch noch einen tollen aufenthalt und dem robert ganz viele dicke fische!!!
petri und lg aus dem sau kalten verschneiten wien
rob


----------



## Scarver74 (26. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Na endlich die ersten Fangberichte, wir hier in Stuttgart sind schon ganz gespannt, was Robert so fängt. Gut, das es mit dem Boot ab Samstag geklappt hat, da ist man doch flexibler. Ich hoffe, Material wird gut getestet. Ich denke, die anderen Angelkollegen waren auf dem Boot ganz erstaunt, als Robert sein Material vorgestellt hat . Robert zeig es den Amis, wir sind auch ganz ausgerüstet. Jetzt ran an die Großen.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Boardies!

Genau, nur ein paar Stunden noch, dann können wir event. mit Fangberichten dienen. Heute waren wir faulenzertechnisch unterwegs - ein bißchen über die 7 Miles Bridge gedüst und Big Pine Key angesteuert. Quatschen mit Fishing tour guides (möglichst viel Infomationen bekommen). Anschließend haben wir den Publix erobert (Coke und Sandwiches) und sind am Sombrero Beach gestrandet. Robert hielt ein Nickerchen (wie immer) und ich habe die Sonnenstrahlen genossen, da mir so viele erzählten WINTER IS BACK IN GERMANY!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Weather forecast .... (with wind)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

... schon einmal ein amerikanisches Haustier gesehen! Hier .....|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

.... mein Haus, mein Auto, mein ....:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

... und zum Abschluß wieder einmal ein frauenfeindliches T-Shirt!|gr:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

SORRY we have lost the connection!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Von dem Tag an, wo wir unser Boot haben - sorry war nicht mehr daran zu denken hier zu posten. Den ganzen Tag auf dem Meer und abends total fertig wieder an Land - schnell was futtern und ich für meine Person kann nur sagen, daß ich mich manchmal bereits um 20 Uhr im Tiefschlaf befand!!!#6

Robert wird heute Abend ein paar Drillberichte reinstellen und ich schicke euch schon mal ein paar Fotos!

SO LONG!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

..... ohne Worte


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

.........


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

......


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

*HOLY MOLY!!!!*

Do you know in german ... what´s a *BRAIN-SHITTER*!!!! (it´s an insider):q:q:q

Bye cu!!!


----------



## Bolle (2. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hi ihr zwei beiden,
nach dem ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in Florida war kann ich ganz gut nachvollziehen wie ihr euch gerade fühlt...sau wohl, denk ich mal...schickes Bootchen habt ihr da...schöne Tage noch und...man liest sich.

P.S. meine Frau war auch schwer begeistert von Florida...vielleicht kann man im folgenden Jahr mal was zusammen machen...wir schnackeln mal wenn ihr wieder bei hause seid.#h


----------



## Scarver74 (2. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Ihr beiden,
ganz Stuttgart wartet auf die großen Fangergebnisse. Bei Anfragen von Roberts Kollegen musste ich schon erklären, dass die Fische auf den Bildern Köderfische sind . Jetzt wollen wir mal Bilder von den wirklichen Brocken sehen. Also jetzt mal die Bierflaschen auf die Seite und ab in Eurer schickes Boot.

Wir wünschen Euch natürlich weiterhin schöne Tage, wenig Wind und natürlich Petri Heil.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

*Good Morning Germany!!!*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hier ist es so heiß, dass ich mir beinahe wünschte lieber in Norwegen zu sein! 

Da es etwas windig und somit ganz schön wellig war, hatte ich nach dem erfolgreichen Pinfishing (innerhalb einer Stunde sage und schreibe über 100 Pinfischlis, die im Laden pro Stück zwischen 1,50 $ und 2 $ kosten) die glorreiche Idee, mich nach dem Tanken von Robert absetzen zu lassen, damit ich zu Fuß Richtung Heimat latschen kann. 

Oder wollte ich nur nach dem Bootsherren Ausschau halten …….|bigeyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Nachdem ich den Typen nicht finden konnte, machte ich mich auf den Weg. Irgendwie kam mir die Strecke (mit dem Auto) etwas kürzer vor!!!!

Bei sengender Hitze lief ich Trottel 1 Stunde und 35 Minuten auf dahin schmelzendem Asphalt, bis ich das Mc Donalds-Schild erblickte, reinhechtete und erst einmal ein „very big coke“ orderte.

Noch gar nicht richtig aus dem Laden draussen waren nur noch die Eiswürfel im Becher (schwupps …. die habe ich dann in meinen Ausschnitt befördert zur Kühlung!!!)

Endlich angekommen, rettet mich ein Sprung in unseren Pool – jetzt weis ich warum alle Amis nur in klimatisierten Autos rumdüsen – weil sie keine German-Dummies sind!!!

Ein Foto von meinem Besuch des Dolphin-Centers ..... very interesting - bekannt aus tv and press - hier gibt es für kranke Kids eine Therapie mit Dolphins.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

So, nun pronto auschecken und unter Rob´s account wieder rein! Seine Berichten MÜSSEN unbedingt unter seinem Namen erfolgen .......


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hi Folks, #h

ich bin eigentlich viel zu frustriert um etwas zu schreiben  …. aber irgendwann muss ich wohl zu den Fakten stehen … die Fische in Florida haben dieses Jahr gemeinsam beschlossen, mich gaaaaanz furchtbar alt und dusselig aussehen zu lassen. :c

Fast alles was schief gehen konnte ist bis jetzt auch schiefgegangen (jedenfalls Fangtechnisch gesehen …. zum Glück diesmal keinerlei „Rutenbrüche, Propeller-Crashs, Beinahe-das-Boot-versenken, etc.  ) .


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

*Aber fangen wir mal von Vorne an:
*
Bisher (seit Samstag) gab es keinen einzigen Tag mit einem tatsächlichen Wind unter 15mph … meist allerdings zwischen 20-30mph (= bis über 50kmh-Windgeschwindigkeit). Datt macht hier nicht wirklich Spaß, zumindest nicht wenn man Offshore oder zum Angeln ans Riff fahren will. Nun ja, der März ist halt leider der „windreichste“ Monat in Florida  .

Am ersten Angeltag fuhren Petra und ich etwa 1km raus auf´s Meer und ankerten auf ca. 30ft (=10m). Mit leichtem Geschirr und kleinen (mit etwas Tintenfisch bestückten) Jigs bis max. 2gr. beschwert (1/8-tel oz) stellten wir den Grunts, Yellowtail und kleineren Groupern ganz erfolgreich nach. Mehr war auch nicht zu erwarten, da es zum Riff noch ca. 4km weiter gewesen wäre … und das wollte ich Petra am ersten Tag nicht gleich antun .


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Nachdem ich Petra wieder bei Capt. Hooks (wo unser Auto stand) abgesetzt hatte, düste ich schnurstracks weiter vom einen Ende von Marathon (Vaca Cut-Brücke) bis zur 7-Meilen-Brücke … sind ja „nur“ ca. 10-Meilen Weg … fast nix    ***ROLLEYE***

An der 7-Meilen-Bridge (ab sofort nur noch „Ort des Grauens“ genannt :q ***LOL***) erstmal die dicken Ruten raus (bis zu 30lbs-Geschirr), zwischen 6/0er bis 8/0er Circle-Hook auf 100lbs-Fluorcarbon-Vorfach aufgezogen und mit leckerem Pinfish bestückt schnurstracks ab in den Schatten der Brücke geworfen (oder kurz davor bzw. danach…man muss da auch mal flexibel sein  ).

Auch beim Anbieten der Pinnies war ich flexibel…entweder an „freier Leine“, mit ca. 50 – 100 gr. Blei am Grund (je nach Strömung) oder mit 10-30 gr. Blei „irgendwo dazwischen“.


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Als erste Gäste konnte ich an Bord eine leckere Muräne und so ´nen aufgeblasenen Fisch (wusste gar nicht, dass die auch auf Pinfish stehen ***GRÜBEL***) begrüßen.

Der dritte Biss war dann ein echter „RUN“ … schnell ablaufende Schnur, Rute aus der Halterung nehmen, Spannung aufnehmen, Bremse dicht machen und ANSCHLAG !!!

Für alle die jetzt schon lachen…nein, DIESE EINE RUTE WAR NICHT MIT CIRCLE-HOOK bestückt, sondern mit Stahlvorfach, 6/0er „normaler“ Haken und dann noch ein Drilling „am Draht“ bestückt (so ein Teil vom Gufi-Angeln auf Hecht „Angstdrilling“). Also war hier noch ein Anschlag erlaubt  .

*Und was steigt da kurz nach dem Anschlag aus dem Fluten und setzt zum ersten Sprung an ??? *


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

*RICHTIG : FLYING TARPON MIT GESCHÄTZTEN 50kg KAMPFGEWICHT !!! *Das fängt ja gut an !!! ***FREU*** :m

Kaum ist der erste „Flug“ vorbei setzte er gleich zum nächsten Sprung und gewaltigen Kopfschüttlern an…dann der dritte Sprung auf den dann ein Run von ca. 20-30m „Schnurabzug“ folgte. 

Da ich dem Teilchen nicht gestatten durfte zur gegenüberliegenden Brücke zu gelangen (und sich ggf. um den Pfeiler zu wickeln) musste ich die leckere Avet-Rolle erstmal GAAAANZ DICHT machen !

Das Blöde war nur…, der Tarpon hatte nicht beide Haken im Maul, sondern „nur“ den Drilling … tja, Hecht-tauglich mag so ein Teil ja sein ja sein … aber die 6-7kg Bremskraft der AVET kann das Teil jedenfalls NICHT AB !!! :c

Die Folge war … Drilling aufgebogen und Fisch weg ***HEUL***


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Aber was soll das Rumgejammere…alleine so einen Fisch gehakt und dreimal springen gesehen zu haben war ein wahrer Augenschmauss. Und alleine hätte ich das Teilchen auch nur mit 1%-Wahrscheinlichkeit landen können…dazu muss man schon zu zweit auf dem Boot sein…einer der Angelt und einer (oder eine) die mit dem Boot den Fisch folgen kann.

Dieser Fehler ging also schon mal auf meine Kappe…wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein, mit ´nem Hechthaken auf Meeresfische zu angeln, nur weil ich zu faul war einen anständigen Drilling selbst auf ein Stahlvorfach zu ziehen ???

….zu den restlichen Fehlern, Missgeschicken und Verschwörungen der Florida-Fischlein werde ich allerdings erst morgen kommen…ist jetzt bereits 0.08 Uhr und wir wollen heute ja wieder früh raus (um 07:00 Uhr).

Bis morgen also #h
Robert 

P.S.:
Jetzt haben wir diesen Text doch erst heute morgen reingestellt


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Als gut...machen wir mal einen kleinen "Vorgeschmack" für die Florida-Fischverschwörung rein


----------



## rob (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

na da bin ich ja gespannt wie es weiter geht:m
aber trotzdem noch viel glück und gutes wetter!
lg rob


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Rob!

Vielen Dank für die Wünsche!!! Das Wetter ist traumhaft- gerade hat es 30° (die Amis schreiben gefühlte 33°Grad). Leider sehr windig 18 mph und da schaukelt das Boot schon ziemlich. Für mich ist heute Schluß mit Angeln - Robert ist allein raus und was sagen wir da: *"TIGHT LINES HONEY"!!!*


----------



## Gunnar (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Petra,

schöne Grüße von der Tampa-Bay auf die Keys.
Hier ist es auch so wahnsinnig heiß, abends immer schön Gewitter. Fischtechnisch habe ich außer ein paar spanischen Maks und einem Pompano auch noch nicht viel auf die Reihe gebracht. Versuche mit Pinfisch und Greenbacks sahen genauso aus wie bei Nick. Ich war aber erst 2 mal auf dem Pier.
Natürlich ist mir beim auswerfen des Jigs so ein scheiß Pelikan in die Leine geflogen. Mit vereinenten Kräften konnte ich den Vogel auf den Pier hieven und dann vom Haken befreien.
Hab noch eine Woche nach, mal sehen was noch geht.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (3. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

hi ihr florida-freeks...

das war mein bester fisch während meines family-urlaubs jetzt im märz...leider nur ein handyfoto...

snook..keepersize. (31 inches, mindestmaß seit 2008 bei 28 inches..great fun...köder war ein in usa erlaubter lebender 20cm-whitey (=silver trout)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Gunnar,

das Wetter ist echt irre hier (besonders heute!!!). Auf den (dunkel-)braunen Body einen Sonnenbrand zubekommen, spricht für die extremen Sonnenstrahlen!

Dir noch tolle Fänge und wundervolle Tage in Tampa.

Bei uns ist morgen der letzte Boots(Angel-)tag angesagt *SCHNÜÜÜFFFF*!!!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Guido,

echt ein riesen Teilchen!!!! Bis jetzt ...... konnten wir noch nicht richtig punkten im Board. Jedoch ..... Rob hatte heute einen Jack Crevalle mit 15 Pfund nicht nur am Haken sondern tatsächlich ins Boot gedrillt!!!!! ****FREU****


----------



## guifri (4. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

15 pfund?...die gehen ja dann wie ne lokomotive und ziehen das boot bis zum dock 

petri heil


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hi Guido,

das ist wohl wahr! Rob war ganz aus dem Häuschen (wird bestimmt hierzu noch posten, denn einen supigeilen Tarpon hatte er auch noch zu drillen). Fahren jetzt raus und legen die letzten Fischleins flach! Müssen das Boot um ca. 16 Uhr abgeben und dann ist Packen angesagt und anschließend Abschied nehmen am Boatsdock!


----------



## guifri (4. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

tarpon drillen..hoffentlich bis ans boot. reinholen ist ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Leider sind wir wieder zurück in cold germany! Die noch fehlenden Berichte (Rob - your part) und Fotos kommen so schnell als möglich!

Warum empfinde ich es nur so extrem ätzend wieder arbeiten zu müssen????


----------



## danig (9. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

hi 
habe mal eine frage und zwar als meine eltern nochnicht egschieden waren sind wir jedes jahr 2 mal nach miami geflogen und dann nach ft meyers gefahren  da as letzte mal jetzt leider schon gut 9 jahre her ist und es mich interesiert fals ich in den nächsten jahren mal wieder hinkommen sollte  ist meine frage .
ob vieleicht irgendjemand aus zufall die gateway II kennt 
mit  diesem schiff sind war damals immer zum hochseeangeln rausgefahren  (also kein biggame ) sondern normales hochseeangeln. und wollte wissen ob es dieses schiff noch gibt. Nur da ich damals noch zu jung war kann ich leider nicht sagen an welcher strasse es dort war aber vieleicht kennt es ja einer durch zufall 

gruß
Daniel


----------



## Jirko (9. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

...willkommen zurück ihr beiden #h


----------



## rob (12. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

na wo sind den jetzt die restlichen fotos und ein berichterl

bin schon ganz gespannt was mein namensvetter noch so wiederfahren ist:m
und auf die tollen fänge der letzten tage auch!
lg rob


----------



## guifri (12. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

die reste kommen doch nie, sobald die beiden wieder hier sind


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Mensch ihr Nasen!!!!

Kaum in Deutschland, müssen wir das Kleingeld für den nächsten USA-Aufenthalt erarbeiten!|supergri

Ne, jetzt mal wirklich im Ernst - kaum hier und der Job frißt einen buchstäblich auf. Das erste Wochenende wieder zuhause und wir pennen erst einmal bis Mittag, dann Frühstück und ein längerer Blick ins Internet, wo es denn diesen Sommer in Urlaub hingehen soll.

Derzeit stehen Mexiko oder Kenia hoch im Kurs - jedoch Berichte oder gar interessante Fishing Tours oder Guides konnten wir noch nicht finden. Aber wer suchet, der findet.

So long!!!


----------



## fish4fun (13. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Mexiko ist nicht schlecht zum fischen, frag mal bei Herrn Joswig, der hat uns letztes Jahr eine prima Urlaub/fischen Kombi zusammen gestellt.#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Mexiko ist nicht schlecht zum fischen, frag mal bei Herrn Joswig, der hat uns letztes Jahr eine prima Urlaub/fischen Kombi zusammen gestellt.#h



Hi,

hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge "Wer ist Herr Joswig"???#c


----------



## fish4fun (13. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Der müsste unter fischen24.de zu finden sein! 

Wir waren in der nähe von Playa de Carmen in einem der Rio Hotels und sind dann ca. 15 km zum Yachthafen gefahren, full day ca. 300 € für ein kleines Boot.

Gruß


----------



## Tortugaf (14. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Ich würde euch mal Huatulco(Mexico) vorschlagen.Das liegt am Pacifik in der Region Oaxaca.Da ist jetzt im Mai (10.-11.)ein Turnier(Pesca Deportiva de Pez Vela(sailfish) u.danach wisst ihr was da möglich ist.Im Internet unter pescahuatulo suchen.Ich bin jetzt gerade in der Nähe , im Mazunte.Fliege aber leider am 20 .04. wieder nach Berlin meine Sachen regeln.Will aber gleich wieder nach Mexico fliegen,denn ab Mai beginnt hier die Besste Zeit zum Fischen. G. Turtugaf :vik:


----------



## guifri (14. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Wie wär´s denn mit Florida? |supergri

Kenia hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt. Als dann die Unruhen kamen und ein Überfall auf ein Ressot´rt in Diani Beach stattegefundne hat, bei dem scheinbar wahllos ein deutscher (oder österr.) Tourist massakriert wurde, habe ich zunächst mal davon Abstand genommen. 

Auch Mexiko hatten wir ins Visier genommen, schöner sollte eigentlich noch Belize sein. Den Gadenakne hatte ich aufgrund der unkomfortableren Anreise (mit den Kids) wieder verworfen.

Ach, es gibt so viele schöne Ziele...Aber noch schöner wären sie, wenn man sie von Florida aus anpeilen könnte|supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Der müsste unter fischen24.de zu finden sein!
> 
> Wir waren in der nähe von Playa de Carmen in einem der Rio Hotels und sind dann ca. 15 km zum Yachthafen gefahren, full day ca. 300 € für ein kleines Boot.
> 
> Gruß



DANKE DIR! Sehen wir mal nach!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Ich würde euch mal Huatulco(Mexico) vorschlagen.Das liegt am Pacifik in der Region Oaxaca.Da ist jetzt im Mai (10.-11.)ein Turnier(Pesca Deportiva de Pez Vela(sailfish) u.danach wisst ihr was da möglich ist.Im Internet unter pescahuatulo suchen.Ich bin jetzt gerade in der Nähe , im Mazunte.Fliege aber leider am 20 .04. wieder nach Berlin meine Sachen regeln.Will aber gleich wieder nach Mexico fliegen,denn ab Mai beginnt hier die Besste Zeit zum Fischen. G. Turtugaf :vik:



Hi,

wir würden erst Ende Juli lostuckern! Aber wir sehen uns deine Empfehlung gerne mal an!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Hallo Guido,

na ja Florida wäre schon toll, da Ende Juli das Lobster-Festival dort ist.

Nur mal beim kurzen Durchblicken, liegen die Flüge bei strammen 800-1000 Euros nach Florida zu dieser Zeit.

Robert hat mir da was erzählt von den Unruhen in Dania Beach / Südafrika. Da hab ich auch keine große Lust drauf, wenn du dich nicht frei bewegen kannst und um dein Leben Angst haben musst.


----------



## Tortugaf (15. April 2008)

*AW: FLORIDA 2008 März-April*

Die Bahias von Huatulco sind wunderschön,die Stadt ist ein kleines Touristenparadies  in Mexico.Und Fische gibt es auch genug,so das  Angeln Spass macht.Was die guten Boote kosten weiss ich nicht,ich fahre immer mit den Lancheros aus den umliegenden Fischerdörfern raus sind billiger u. ich fange auch so meine Fische.(Tun ,Sailfish,Dorado(Mahi Mahi)Bonitos u.co.Sonst fische ich viel von Strand o.von mein Kajak aus. G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------

